# My first Humidor



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is my first humidor!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice, hopefully it lasts you all year before you fill it up! harhar


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Walter! It's always exciting to get your first humidor. I look forward to seeing what you fill it with!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, but they sure fill up fast


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for posting photo. I can remember the excitement on my first. Enjoy it and use it well. It will be the first of many. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope you seasoned it first!

But damn that is a nice looking humidor


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now fill er up and enjoy brother!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats man, she's a beauty!


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice humi, congratulations. 

As someone who just got his first one also, I can assure you that it'll be slam full in no time! (Let's hope so, at least)


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

i have a couple nice smokes to choose from, http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k557/Rover3013/HPIM0324.jpg?t=1293662372 these are the best i have so far, i let Firedawg smoke the WOA, I think ill have the Montecristo for new years, lol :cowboyic9:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice humidor. Let the fun begin.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I hope you seasoned it first!
> 
> But damn that is a nice looking humidor


I second that motion!!!!! Seasoned is a must!!!!! Good looking Humi brother!!!!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

congrats. i started smaller, but what a mistake that turned out to be.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very Nice Bro!!!

JH


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, i did season it first, and its doing pretty well, i filled it once, but smoked it down a bit, i smoke 2 or 3 a day, so i guess i puff a lot! :whoo:


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

That's your first? Mine could barley hold 20


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just got some COA Sorpranos to go in my humi, lol, sweet sticks:hat:


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Before I congratulate you on your first let me tell you I am a huge Rocky Patel fan... That is an awesome humidor you got there man, congrats... And some fine looking smokes in there as well, good luck with her.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got some new sticks to go in my humi :rockon:
http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k557/Rover3013/humi083.jpg?t=1294612752


----------

